# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Đẹp lung linh cánh đồng hoa bằng bóng đèn

## NguyenVanLam

*Một "cánh đồng hoa" đẹp ngỡ ngàng được "phù thủy ánh sáng" Bruce Munro thực hiện từ 5000 chiếc bóng đèn sẽ mở cửa miễn phí cho khách đến tham quan vào dịp Giáng sinh năm nay.*

Các thành phố, thị trấn và các điểm tham quan thường mời một nhân vật nổi tiếng đến bật ánh sáng đêm Giáng sinh. Tuy nhiên, bảo tàng Holburne ở Bath có một ý tưởng mới lạ cho mùa lễ hội năm nay: Mời bậc thầy ánh sáng Bruce Munro đến và thiết kế cả một... cánh đồng ánh sáng.

_5000 “cây hoa” bóng đèn được nghệ sĩ Bruno Munro “trồng”_

trong khuôn viên bảo tàng Holburne.
Mê cung tuyệt đẹp với hơn 5000 chiếc bóng đèn được “trồng” trên những khoảng đất trong khuôn viên của bảo tàng được mở cửa miễn phí cho khách tham quan. Những khối cầu phủ đầy sương gắn trên phần thân bằng chất liệu acrylic được nối với những dây dẫn thắp sáng.

_Munro đã tạo ra những dải màu sắc và nhịp điệu của ánh sáng._

Ý tưởng về tác phẩm này đã được nghệ sĩ Bruce Munro nhen nhóm từ cách đây gần 20 năm, khi đang đi du lịch ở Australia. Anh đã sững sờ khi chứng kiến sa mạc cằn cỗi bỗng chốc trở nên đẹp kỳ lạ sau một trận mưa rào.

Cánh đồng ánh sáng chìm trong giấc ngủ vào ban ngày, nhưng khi màn đêm buông xuống, cánh đồng chuyển mình thành một thiên đường ánh sáng và màu sắc.



_Khoảng cách và màu sắc ánh sáng của bóng đàn được tính toán
kỹ lưỡng để tạo nên tác phẩm đẹp ngỡ ngàng._

“Tôi hy vọng khách du lịch viếng thăm Holburne và những người đi mua sắm cho dịp Giáng sinh ở Bath sẽ thích thú khi ngắm Cánh đồng Ánh sáng, Munro nói. “Nó là một mảnh ghép trong vẻ đẹp của vũ trụ và tôi sẽ rất hạnh phúc nếu như nó mang lại nụ cười cho mọi người”.

Alexander Sturgis, giám đốc của bảo tàng Holburne, cho hay: “Chúng tôi cảm thấy rất vui vì có thể mang lại một sự trải nghiệm mới mẻ và nguồn cảm hứng cho tất cả mọi người tại Holburne trong mùa Giáng sinh năm nay”.

_Tác phẩm đặc sắc này được Munro lấy ý tưởng từ vẻ đẹp của sa mạc sau cơn mưa rào._

Đây không phải là lần đầu tiên Munro thực hiện giấc mơ về cánh đống ánh sáng của mình. Anh đã từng mở một cuộc triển lãm tương tự ở Bảo tàng V&A, London vào năm 2004. Anh cũng thực hiện ý tưởng này trên cánh đồng Long Knoll rộng 10 mẫu Anh ở Wiltshire và cho dự án Eden ở Cornwall vào năm 2008, 2009.

Theo: Xzone

----------


## jhonnyboy

wow nhìn lung linh huyền ảo quá

----------

